# Poulan chainsaw will not start



## anicemonkey (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a Poulan 2250 chainsaw. It was working fine and then just shut off. I have not been able to get it started since. I changed spark plugs, checked for spark (I have spark), tried starting fluid and even a spoon full of gas and it won't even turn over. Any suggestions? I need to use it soon so any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
anicemonkey


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull off the muffler and see if the piston and cylinder is scored.


----------



## anicemonkey (Dec 2, 2005)

Pulled off muffler and piston looks shiny and smooth. I did not notice any scoring. Would the scoring be pretty noticeable? any other suggestions?
Thanks for replying


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Scoring will normally be pretty noticable. Since you have spark but still won't fire even with "hand feeding" then that would normally point to some type of compression problem or cylinder leak. First thing to do is make sure you put in a fresh plug... even if it shows spark it may be weak.

Next, turn the saw over and on the bottom you will see 4 bolts.... make sure they are good and tight. Those are the bolts that hold on the cylinder.

Last, you can pull the flywheel and make sure the flywheel key is not sheared.


----------

